# Száz éve még a kutyák és a macskák is úriemberek és úrinők voltak



## Melitta (2016 Január 15)

* A Hamburgban dolgozó Franz Benque és Kindermann fényképészműtermében a keménykalap és az ünnepi viselet mellett még a pipák királynőjének tartott tajtékpipát is sikerült megbarátkoztatni a szokatlan modellel.*
*




*
*A Detroit Publishing Company ismeretlen fotósa néhány évvel később, 1905 körül készítette el híres fotósorozatát a világ legnyugodtabb bulldogjáról.*


 

 

 





*Harry Whittier Frees kölyökkutyákat és macskákat ábrázoló fotóival vált ismertté, melyeken 1902-től több, mint egy fél évszázadon át, 1953-ban bekövetkezett haláláig dolgozott.*














*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*


----------



## Melitta (2016 Január 15)

*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*Cigarettázó kutya, Herbert A. French 1923-as fotója.*






*Pihenés a kertben*




*A Boston Herald-Traveler fényképésze, Leslie Jones a dalmatákba volt szerelmes, amit ezek a negyvenes, vagy ötvenes években készített fotók tökéletesen bizonyítanak.*


----------

